# Goodby Billy



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ah man,

Billy Preston is dead. I can still remember hearing Outa Space for the first time and being blown away.

I loved Prestons songs and his work with the Beatles.

Heck he even co-wrote You Are So Beautiful with Joe Cocker.




He will be missed.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Very good musician that contributed alot over the years. 

Tarl


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

That is really sad. I loved that guy. So much history.
How did this happen ?? I didn't know he was sick.
I saw him with his own band back in the mid 70's when I was in high school. Just the funkiest bunch of mothers you ever heard.
I have a wonderful memory of working with him about 16-17 years ago. Very quiet, kept to himself. He was playing B3 for Colin James back then. We were playing at the Horseshoe Tavern in Toronto and when Billy called out "Get Back" a shiver went down my spine. When he played the piano solo, (note for note of his own original solo) I was just screaming. I mean this was THE guy.
I was really happy to see him back on top and playing with Clapton the past few years.

Oh I'm SOOOO bummed. RIP BILLY and god bless your family.

Pete


----------

